# Rothaus-Singen-Bike-Marathon 03.07.11



## m7cha (10. Juni 2011)

Der Rothaus-Singen-Bike-Marathon führt durch den wunderschönen Hegau mit seinen charakteristischen kurzen aber teilweise auch steilen Anstiegen. Auf einer 47 Kilometer langen Runde (1050 Höhenmeter) kommen die Teilnehmer der Lang-Distanz zweimal am Start und Ziel (Rathaus Stadt Singen) vorbei, müssen allerdings nach der ersten Zielpassage nur noch die "kleine Runde" über 28 KM (500 Höhenmeter) bewältigen, während die Mittel-Distanz nach einer Runde das Rennen beendet. Die Kurz-Distanz über 28 Kilometer führt nach dem Start zwar auf der gleichen Strecke wie Mittel und Lang-Distanz, biegt aber nach ca. 13 Kilometer wieder ab in Richtung Ziel.

http://www.singen-bike-marathon.de/content.php?folder=244

Landschaftlich sehr reizvolle Strecke vorbei an den Hegauvulkanen und Burgruinen, Blick auf den Bodensee. Die Anstiege sind wie erwähnt nicht lang aber teilweise recht knackig. Leider werden die meisten guten Singletrails in der Gegend ausgelassen,da zum Teil halt NSG.


----------



## Luke.HdR (14. Juni 2011)

Schade, dass der Marathon dieses Jahr um diese Jahreszeit ist. Da sind so viele andere Veranstaltungen. Letztes (oder wars vorletztes?) Jahr war er schon im Mai und damit ein tolles erstes Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (14. Juni 2011)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Schade, dass der Marathon dieses Jahr um diese Jahreszeit ist. Da sind so viele andere Veranstaltungen. Letztes (oder wars vorletztes?) Jahr war er schon im Mai und damit ein tolles erstes Rennen.



Habe ich mir auch gedacht... kann es mir aber dennoch einrichten.


----------



## m7cha (14. Juni 2011)

Ich find die Verlegung gut, da es als mein Heimrennen einer meiner Saisonhöhepunkte ist


----------



## Superfriend (20. Juni 2011)

So, Anmeldung ist raus. Zwei Fragen:

1.) Kann man sich während des Rennens zwischen Lang- und Mitteldistanz entscheiden?

2.) Irgendwelche Übersetzungsvorschläge für Singlespeeder?


----------



## m7cha (20. Juni 2011)

zu 1). das geht meines Wissens nicht, muss man sich da nicht schon bei der Anmeldung festlegen?
zu 2). Anstiege 20%+ sind durchaus drinne


----------



## Superfriend (20. Juni 2011)

Danke Dir!
Zu 1.): Stimmt, auch wieder wahr.
Zu 2.): OK, das hilft mir schon weiter!


----------



## Hambacher 77 (21. Juni 2011)

Hi

Ich bin in Immenstaad in der Zeit im Urlaub. 
Bin am überlegen in singen mitzufahren.
Das startgeld finde ich ziemlich üppig( 40).
Was bekomme ich geboten oder werden damit Antrittsgelder finanziert.

Bei den Marathons am Rhein ( Emmelshausen, Rhens etc.) sind maximal 20 Euro fällig.


----------



## m7cha (21. Juni 2011)

*Leistungen:*
Finisher-Präsent3 Verpflegungsstellen mit Riegel, Wasser, Iso-Getränk, A-Shorle, Kuchen
Zeitmessung mit Transponder


Dazu noch Preisgelder & Sachpreise für die Top 3/5


Allerdings könnt ich fast schwören weniger als 40 bezahlt zu haben  Muss ich mal abchecken, war aber auch recht früh dran. Allerdings würd ich für so viel Geld auch nur auf der großen Runde starten, für 28km ist das enorm heftig. So gewinnt man nicht wirklich Neulinge.


----------



## Muffley (23. Juni 2011)

und das "Finisher-Präsent" ist in Singen meistens totaler Müll. Letztes Jahr war das so ein lappiges rotes T-Shirt das mit zig Sponsorenlogos in weissem Gummidruck vollgepflastert war und deshalb nicht mal zum Fahrradputzen getaugt hat.

Die Streckenverpflegung ist ok aber nicht wirklich üppig, da gibt's in Kirchzarten, Albstadt oder Trochtelfingen mehr und auch abwechslungsreicher und die Zielverpflegung ist ein Witz, letztes Mal war das aufgeschnittener Fertigkuchen.

Ich fahr' in Singen hauptsächlich deshalb, weil es mein allererster Marathon war...


----------



## domingo2 (1. Juli 2011)

Gibts eigentlich auf der Strecke gefüllte Flaschen an den Verpflegungsstationen? Ich weiß das ich letztes Jahr irgendwo eine Nutrixxion Flasche "erhascht" habe. Wäre für mich wichtig, da ich nämlich dann nur mit einer Flasche auf die Langstrecke gehen würde.

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (2. Juli 2011)

Zu erwähnen wäre noch, das sich die Strecke geändert hat.

Die Downloads auf der Website kann man in der Pfeife rauchen. Stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.

Die kleine mit 28km hat jetzt 600hm und zusätzlich paar steile Anstiege mehr. Gerade für Einsteiger oder Neulinge ist das sehr schlecht.

Dafür noch überteuerte 40. 

Ich frage mich wie viel ärger der gute Herr Lutz, deswegen, noch bekommt.


----------



## m7cha (2. Juli 2011)

40 für die Kurzstrecke ist schon heftig, Finisherpräsent ist ein Handtuch & eine Medalie. Nicht mal n Riegel o. Gel in der Tüte  Kann man nur hoffen das auf der Strecke mehr geboten wird. Freu mich trotzdem auf das Rennen, bin ja nicht zum Vollfuttern unterwegs


----------



## Asatru (2. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auch nur fahren, da es mein erster Marathon war und ich in der Nähe wohne.

Wenn meine Erkältung aber bis morgen nicht besser wird, setze ich wohl leider aus.


----------



## m7cha (2. Juli 2011)

Na hoffentlich wirste Fit.
Den Hohentwil fährt man aber nicht mehr bis hoch zum Restaurant?


----------



## Happy-Dog (2. Juli 2011)

m7cha schrieb:


> 40 für die Kurzstrecke ist schon heftig,...
> 
> Ich wollte mich schon eintragen,aber für mich als Hobbyfahrer der im Jahr zwei drei Marathons fährt schreckt mich das ab.
> Ist eigentlich schade,wäre sicher interessant gewesen.
> ...


----------



## domingo2 (2. Juli 2011)

Muss ich für den Transponder Pfand hinterlegen? 

Gruß und bis Morgen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asatru (2. Juli 2011)

m7cha schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich wirste Fit.
> Den Hohentwil fährt man aber nicht mehr bis hoch zum Restaurant?



Danke, nein fährt man nicht.

Dafür haben sie den alten steilen Asphaltteil nach dem Wiesenstück wieder aktiviert.

@Domingo2
Nein, es gibt keinen Pfand.


----------



## m7cha (3. Juli 2011)

Steil ist gut


----------



## m7cha (4. Juli 2011)

So, war ein sehr sehr schönes und anstrengendes Rennen. Waren zwar keine richtigen Berge dabei, aber die Anstiege die man hoch musste waren so ziemlich alle im 2 stelligen Prozentbereich. Dummerweise hats mich aufm Singletrail geschmissen was mich dann ne AK Top Ten Platzierung gekostet hat  
Irgendwie zuwenig Luft vorne drinne gehabt, musste die ganze Zeit gegen ein wegschmierendes Vorderrad kämpfen und um die Kurven eiern  
Verpflegung mit Gels & Flaschentausch war Top, das restliche Angebot hab ich nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Superfriend (4. Juli 2011)

Ja, war ein schönes, unkompliziertes Rennen gestern. Ich hatte eine gute Zeit und unterm Strich haben sich die lange Anfahrt aus München und die Übernachtung vor Ort durchaus gelohnt. Insbesondere die Trails im letzten Drittel der Runde waren schön und spaßig. Verpflegung war top. Finisher-Präsent war ein bisschen mau (Handtuch, nungut), aber sei's drum. Klasse war die Zuschauer-Kulisse, da haben mich auf dem Singlespeeder während der ersten Runde der Langstrecke echt ein paar Leute die Rampen hochgebrüllt!


----------



## mauntzy (5. Juli 2011)

Bin auch aus München rübergefahrn, eigentlich alles schön, leider ersten Saisonsturz und natürlich gleich an einer der schnellsten Stellen. Der trockene Kies in der Hegau ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## redbull_86 (14. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
Zum Singen bike Marathon 2012!
aus den Posts zu den vorjahren kann man entnehmen das es wohl einige sehr steile anstiege um die 20% gibt.

Aber wie siehts aus mit den abfahrten? sind die technisch sehr Anspruchsvoll oder kann man das alles ohne weiteres fahren?

Ich denke da an Bad Wildbad wo ich letztes Jahr auf der 83 er Strecke gestartet bin. Ich war leider nicht sehr fit und die Strecke war dermaßen hart. Schwierige Anstiege und eine Abfahrt durch den DH Park...

Das war mir zu krass, hab nach 2 Runden aufgegben. Daher überlege ich halt fals das in Singen auch so sein sollte geh ich auf die 47 km runde und nich auf 75...

Danke schonmal für eure Antorten!
Und nich vergessen: Nächstes Wochenende endet die güstige Anmeldung ;-)

gruß vom andy aus Südbaden


----------



## allert (14. April 2012)

Hallo Andy,

die Anstiege sind kurz und knackig, bei Nässe manchmal etwas schmierig, aber alles machbar. Die Abfahrten sind relativ einfach, meist auf Wiese oder Schotter. Ein paar nette Trails sind auch dabei, aber auch die sind problemlos. Bei Nässe ist dort etwas Vorsicht geboten, weil es dann auch etwas rutschig werden kann. Ist ein schöner Marathon durch das Hegau. Ich fahr die Mittelstrecke, da bin ich beim Zieleinlauf der DM im Ziel und kann mir das anschauen.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## m7cha (30. April 2012)

Bin gestern Teile der Strecke abgefahren und freu mich schon wie Schnitzel  Die Anstiege sind schon recht heftig da eigentlich keiner dabei ist, der nicht Abschnitte im Bereich +10% hat. Aber alles noch auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt fahrbar. Die Abfahrten sind wie gesagt relativ einfach, find aber zumind. den ersten Trail ein bisschen kniffelig zu fahren da leicht schräg zum Hang. Wenn so Wetter ist wie gestern dann bietet sich zumindest denen die's nicht so eilig haben immer wieder herrliche Ausblicke aus den Bodensee und die Alpen. Ich hoffe nur ich werd nicht wieder in nem Trailstück von den Pros überrundet, das machts immer ein bisschen stressig.


----------



## Haferstroh (30. April 2012)

Eure Reifenwahl? Wie hoch ist der Aspahltanteil?


----------



## redbull_86 (30. April 2012)

Servus,
der Asphalt Anteil ist wohl relativ hoch.
Ich fahre aber immer den Michelin Country Dry². Damit bist du aufjedenfall gut bedient. Bei Schwalbe hast du halt immer die wahl zw. Rocket Ron und Smart Sam...
Ich halte abern ich so viel von den Schwalbe Schlappen da sie sich so schnell abnutzen. Die Michelin Mischungen sind härter und halten echt lange.
Gruß andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (1. Mai 2012)

Hab Racing Ralph drauf und bin damit bis auf ein Schottersteilstück (leichtes Durchrutschen) bestens zurechtgekommen. Denke mal die gehen auch bei Nässe bzw. bei mir müssen die  Bin nur am Überlegen ob ich nicht doch eher mit ein bisschen mehr Druck fahren soll. Hatte so knappe 2 Bar. Zudem hab ich das Problem das beide tierisch Eiern, das nächste mal wieder Conti.


----------



## redbull_86 (1. Mai 2012)

Racing Ralph von Schwalbe?? ok
2 Bar druck?? fahr ich auch
Nächster Satz Conti? womöglich Race King Supersonic??? lass die finger davon! die sind super dünn und mega empfindlich. ein Felsen und der reifen is am Arsch! und schlauchlos geht gar nich! überall löcher drin. bekommst du nichmal mit nem halben liter dichtmilch hin!
Ich fahr wie gesagt Michelin. hält, läuft ohne eiern, die luft hält...


----------



## ole88 (1. Mai 2012)

werd des jahr zum ersten mal dabei sein, bin mal gespannt wie das so is, wie fährt sich denn die strecke? hat einer ne gps datei? wär super danke.


----------



## m7cha (1. Mai 2012)

http://www.singen-bike-marathon.de/content.php?folder=254

Die Strecke fährt sich sehr unrhytmisch da es entweder steil hoch oder runter geht


----------



## allert (1. Mai 2012)

redbull_86 schrieb:


> Racing Ralph von Schwalbe?? ok
> 2 Bar druck?? fahr ich auch
> Nächster Satz Conti? womöglich Race King Supersonic??? lass die finger davon! die sind super dünn und mega empfindlich. ein Felsen und der reifen is am Arsch! und schlauchlos geht gar nich! überall löcher drin. bekommst du nichmal mit nem halben liter dichtmilch hin!
> Ich fahr wie gesagt Michelin. hält, läuft ohne eiern, die luft hält...



Probiert mal die X-King von Conti. Sind absolut zuverlässig und halten auch recht lange (>1000Km). Ich bin damit schon eine TAC ohne Probleme gefahren und habe sie seitdem immer drauf, auch ausserhalb der Rennen.

Wie es aussieht, geht es dieses Jahr wieder hoch zum Restaurant am ersten Anstieg zum Hohentwiel. Hoffentlich ist schönes Wetter, habe keine Lust auf Schlammschlacht!

Bis Sonntag!

Steffen


----------



## ole88 (1. Mai 2012)

ich vermute das es eklig wird am sonntag wetterbericht gefällt mir nich


----------



## doodlez (2. Mai 2012)

werd zwar net mitfahrn aber anschaun wenns wetter passt, aber denke es wird net regnen

gesendet mit meinem Motorola Defy


----------



## m7cha (5. Mai 2012)

Also an den Starterpräsenten müssen die noch gewaltig arbeiten. Wieder ein Handtuch, diesmal in Orange. Nichtmal ein Riegel oder Gel in der Tüte. BUH


----------



## powderJO (5. Mai 2012)

fahrt ihr wegen der start-präsente rennen oder wegen der rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (5. Mai 2012)

...also handtücher nehm ich immer gern.
im gegestaz zu irgendwelchen trikots die ne passform wie n Kartoffelsack haben und die ich eh ned anzieh. ;-)


----------



## Schotterp1ste (5. Mai 2012)

Wetter ist heute im Hegau gar nicht mal so gut, mehr Regen als Sonnenschein 

Wünsche den Teilnehmern aber viel Spaß!

Mal schauen, wenn ich nächstes Jahr fit bin, nehme ich auch teil.


----------



## m7cha (5. Mai 2012)

naja für 40 find ich das schon ein bisschen mickrig. Dann lieber Startgebühren senken.
Momentan scheint die Sonne also toi toi toi


----------



## doodlez (5. Mai 2012)

hab schon n paar leute heut gesehn die sich wohl die strecke angeschaut haben


Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Mai 2012)

Leider bin ich raus, morgen gibts kein Rennen. Vllt. nächstes Jahr wenns überhaupt noch Rennen gibt für mich. Viel Spass euch morgen und gutes Wetter.


----------



## ole88 (5. Mai 2012)

was los? wünsch dir gute besserung.


btt:
die strecke is ein auf und ab da ****t dich das irgendwann an, also nix zum ausruhen heftig, des wird morgen einige zerlegen auf der strecke teilweise einige anstiege (speziell hinterm hohenkrähen) sind sehr sehr schlammig und schon im trockenen zustand schwierig.

ich wünsch euch allen morgen viel glück viel spass und ohne schäden oder ausfälle durchzukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (6. Mai 2012)

naja hatte fast recht hat ers gegen ende angefangen zu regnen, nächstes jahr bin ich vllt dabei

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## m7cha (6. Mai 2012)

zum Ende hin wurds noch ne üble Schlammschlacht. War fast 20 min langsamer als letzte Jahr allerdings hat ich da auch 2000km mehr in den Beinen  Aber hat richtig Spass gemacht wenns auch Sauanstrengend war. Da es diese Jahr eine Medallie gab und auch die Zeiten schon im Netz sind kann ich auch mit den 40 bzw. 45 Euro gut leben.


----------



## doodlez (6. Mai 2012)

du hast geld gewonnen?


Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## allert (6. Mai 2012)

m7cha schrieb:


> zum Ende hin wurds noch ne üble Schlammschlacht. War fast 20 min langsamer als letzte Jahr allerdings hat ich da auch 2000km mehr in den Beinen  Aber hat richtig Spass gemacht wenns auch Sauanstrengend war. Da es diese Jahr eine Medallie gab und auch die Zeiten schon im Netz sind kann ich auch mit den 40 bzw. 45 Euro gut leben.



Das mit den 20 Minuten liegt nicht nur an Deinem Trainingszustand. Schliesslich ging es diesmal bis zum Restaurant am Hohentwiel und ausserdem war die Strecke doch deutlich anstregender durch den weichen Untergrund. Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, das ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt hatte vom Untergrund her, bei dem Regen die letzten Tage.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Mai 2012)

Wo findet ihr die Ergebnisse 2012, ich sehe auf der Homepage nur die von 2011?


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Mai 2012)

Gratulation an Alle die sich heute durch gequält haben.


----------



## freak13 (6. Mai 2012)

ergebnisse:
http://my2.raceresult.com/details/index.php?eventid=9142&lang=de


----------



## ole88 (6. Mai 2012)

bin ak auf platz 55, un bei 292 insgesamt, naja die letzten 7 km nur oberschenkel krämpfe hat massig zeit gekostet, und sowas fahr ich mit fat alberts nie mehr, hat auch zeit gefressen.


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Mai 2012)

Bin trotz leidiger Knieprobleme trotzdem noch gestartet (Spontanentscheid heute früh), weiss nicht ob das gut war....und dann auch noch die Langdistanz gefahren  

Sehr starke Konkurrenz heute gehabt, gute Fahrer dabei gewesen.

Die Strecke war mit 80km und 1900hm (!) schon mal deutlich üppiger als ausgeschrieben. Wer von euch hat auch ähnliche Werte auf dem Tacho? Bei der Zieldurchfahrt nach der ersten Runde waren es schon 50km/1350hm ;-)

Vorne habe ich last-minute noch einen richtig endkrassen Reifen montiert, ich war bei der Strecke echt froh drum  Krass war auch der Regen und das Gewitter auf der zweiten Runde.

Ansonsten fand ich die Orga sehr gut und bin definitiv nächstes Jahr wieder dabei wenn das Knie endlich hält


----------



## ole88 (6. Mai 2012)

hatte anstat 47 53 km drauf und die steckenorga war sehr gut super verpflegungsstationen nur am schluss die radwäsche naja fehlorga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (6. Mai 2012)

Hatte auch 53Km auf dem Tacho


----------



## allert (6. Mai 2012)

Bei mir waren es 50Km und 1061hm. Aber bei den Höhenmetern weiss ich, dass da locker 10% drauf müssen. 1350hm hören sich für mich durchaus realistisch an. Die 1050hm stehen schon seit Jahren in der Ausschreibung, obwohl sich die Strecke inzwischen mehrfach geändert hat. Die sind auf jeden Fall falsch.

Gruß

Steffen


----------



## m7cha (6. Mai 2012)

doodlez schrieb:


> du hast geld gewonnen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2



Nein das bezog sich auf die 40 (45 ohne Frühbucher) Startgebühr die ich doch leicht übertrieben fand für ein Handtuch. Aber die Medallie und der schnelle Ergebnisdienst habens wieder rausgerissen 

@ Haferstroh
ich hatte knapp 83 km und 1916hm drauf wobei ich mal meinen Tacho neu einstellen müsste - bisschen zu großer Radumfang
Konkurrenz war wirklich heftig heut. Selbst mit der Zeit von letztem Jahr wäre ich diesmal Meilenweit von der AK Top Ten weg gewesen. Letztes Jahr war ich 11. dieses Jahr 39.

Ansonsten Orga wieder Top, Strecke super hätte allerdings nie erwartet das die so matschig sein kann. Bin richtig erschrocken als ich mich im Spiegel gesehen hab  
Mit meinen Racing Ralph bin ich eigentlich super zurechtgekommen nur am letzten Steilstück musste ich beim 2ten Mal absteigen als ich in den Tiefen Schotter am Rand gekommen bin.


----------



## ole88 (6. Mai 2012)

das auf und ab geht mir wenn ich ehrlich bin ziemlich auf die eier, ich mag es ja bergab die wiesenabschnitte waren geil aber teilweise das bergauf ging gar nicht, wenn das nächstes jahr wieder so weiss nich werd vielleicht dann nur die kleine runde fahren dann aber auf full speed


----------



## m7cha (6. Mai 2012)

Viell. solltest du dann eher einen Enduromarathon fahren oder so? Bergauf gehört nunmal bei nem XC-Marathon dazu. Und war doch alles gut fahrbar, hab kein einziges mal das kleine Blatt gebraucht und bin auch nicht grad ein Tier von Radfahrer  Ich hab dafür üble Probleme bei Flachstücken oder leichten Anstiegen das Tempo zu machen. Sehr nervig wenn man die Leute bergauf stehen lässt und sobald es flacher wird donnern die wieder an einem vorbei


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Mai 2012)

Das Auf und Ab war nicht schlimm, besonders wenn man weiss was einen erwartet. Man nimmt's halt wie's kommt.
Ich nehme an, viele waren auf viel zu feinen Reifenunterwegs. Am Start guckte ich mich um und sah nur Race King & Co. Prompt gabs auf dem ersten Trail bergauf eine Menge Rumgeeiere wegen durchdrehender Hinterräder.


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (6. Mai 2012)

Die Strecke war mal das schlechteste was ich je erlebt habe.  65% Asphaltanteil ??? Die Abfahrten stumpf geradeaus runter und dann ne 90 grad kurve. Sowas MTB kurs zu schimpfen ist frech, und ne DM da hinzuverlegen ist der witz pur. Schon klar warum auf der anmeldung steht das cyclocross räder verboten sind. Hatt eübrigens 99,6km auf dem tacho und 2900hm.

Singen...nie wieder. Straßen rennen kann ich auch vor der haustür fahren


----------



## ole88 (6. Mai 2012)

haha so gehen die meinungen ausnander, ja es war seltsam  wie die strecke war, race king war schlecht aber rocket ron war perfekt für die tour, ich hatte halt die letzten 7km das problem daueroberschenkel krämpfe zu haben da ging bergauf nix mehr


----------



## m7cha (7. Mai 2012)

Naja man hat ja gesehen was passiert wenn ein paar Meter Trail kamen. Da waren viele schon überfordert und es ging nur noch im Schneckentempo weiter. In BW gibts nunmal leider starke Beschränkungen was die Wegenutzung angeht. Im Hegau gibts schon noch mehr Trails nur führen die meist durch Naturschutzgebiet. Das man dafür keine Genehmigung bekommt ist klar. Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh das es in meiner Region so ein Rennen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boelat (7. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir hat es auch 51 km und 1350 Höhenmeter angezeigt. Aber fand die Strecke ziemlich knackig. Bin zwar erst das erste Mal in Singen mit gefahren, aber hab es mir ein wenig leichter vorgestellt. Aber mit 2.45 Stunden kann ich eigentlich zufrieden sein. Von den Streckenverhältnissen her hätte ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt.


----------



## ole88 (7. Mai 2012)

die trail abschnitte kannt ich schon, was aber bei dem nassen untergrund sehr fordernd war, man merkt aber das die "profis" wohl sowas nicht gewöhnt waren was da bergab gebremst wurde meine fresse


----------



## m7cha (7. Mai 2012)

Das "Problem" hast du generell bei solchen Massenevents. Manchmal könnte man meinen die Leute hocken zum 1.Mal auf einem MTB (was bei einigen auch nicht so weit hergeholt ist).


----------



## ole88 (7. Mai 2012)

haja oder viele üben nur bergauf fahren un bergab wird dann die bremse bis anschlag gezogen


----------



## deathmetalex (7. Mai 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> haja oder viele üben nur bergauf fahren un bergab wird dann die bremse bis anschlag gezogen



Ja Gott sei Dank, sonst wäre ich letzter geworden


----------



## albbiker (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
bin die lange Strecke zum 2. mal (nach 2011) gefahren, leider hat mein Tacho bei dem Regenschauer den Geist aufgegeben. Kann mir bitte mal jemand die aktuellen Daten (hm / km) für die Streckee geben?
Die Strecke fand ich den Umständen nach in akzeptablem Zustand, Verpflegung war Top. Was mir aber total missfallen hat war die Orga beim Start. Wenn beim Start der langen Runde im hinteren Teil plotzlich alles steht weil die Teilnehmer der kurzen Runde vorne alles zustellen kann eigentlich von Organisation überhaupt keine Rede sein. Da sollte Skyder sich mal Anschauen wie es andere Veranstaler (z.B. Kirchzarten) machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m7cha (7. Mai 2012)

ca. 80km & 1900hm


----------



## redbull_86 (8. Mai 2012)

albbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin die lange Strecke zum 2. mal (nach 2011) gefahren, leider hat mein Tacho bei dem Regenschauer den Geist aufgegeben. Kann mir bitte mal jemand die aktuellen Daten (hm / km) für die Streckee geben?
> Die Strecke fand ich den Umständen nach in akzeptablem Zustand, Verpflegung war Top. Was mir aber total missfallen hat war die Orga beim Start. Wenn beim Start der langen Runde im hinteren Teil plotzlich alles steht weil die Teilnehmer der kurzen Runde vorne alles zustellen kann eigentlich von Organisation überhaupt keine Rede sein. Da sollte Skyder sich mal Anschauen wie es andere Veranstaler (z.B. Kirchzarten) machen.



Ja aber echt. Ich kam relativ spät in die Startaufstellung, so um 10:40 Uhr. Klar das war blöd. ich musste um 10:30 noch mal kurz zum Auto zurück. hatte was vergessen.
Aber beim start haben die Kollegen ausenrum alle nur gefragt wer den jetzt wo hin muss, und was jetzt fürn start ist da wir leute mit 3 verschiedenen startnummern hatten (weis,rot und grün glaub ich)
Und das start gedränge war echt der hammer, vorallem standen ungefähr 40 fahrer der 47 km Strecke, direkt an der Startline.
Schonmal was von nem startblock gehört?? also ich bin auch schon beim Waldhaus fun bike marathon gestartet, das ist lang nicht so hochklassig besetzt, gehört nicht zur german bike masters, ist eher ein hobby event, wo auch viele mitfahren die wenig trainieren, aber startblöcke gibts trozdem 3 für insgesamt 700 teilnehemer!
war echt n bissle entäuscht:
1. vom Start (mit gedränge und unklarheiten)
2. von der strecke, da die Streckenlänge nich gepasst hat. Ich dachte ich wäre gleich im ziel (1.Runde), da ich fast 47 km auf dem Tacho hatte. bin dann aber noch mal 4 gefahren...
3. ich dachte ich muss iwie auf der strecke zurück fahren, in der 2. runde um auf die 75km zukommen. Da hätten die ruhig schreiben können das in der zweiten runde einfach ein stück der ersten fehlt, um auf die 75 zu kommen( bei mir warens 83) Die müssen echt mal die Streckenbeschreibung und das Höhenprofil überarbeiten!!!

Also ansich gut war die Streckenabsperrung und die Streckenführung war auch ok (wenn auch wellig und stellenweise echt gefährlich bei den Witterungsverhätnissen in runde 2.)
Auch die Verpflegung war gut. Hab das erste mal Sachen von Nutrixxon probiert. Auch der Service bei den Verpflegungen war gut und von allem reichlich da.


----------



## m7cha (8. Mai 2012)

zu 3. : War alles in der Ausschreibung bzw. auf der Karte erklärt mit großer & kleiner Runde.

Ich werde heute Mittag eine Mail an Skyder schreiben bezüglich Startblöcken & Streckenlänge. Gibt es sonst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## allert (8. Mai 2012)

m7cha schrieb:


> zu 3. : War alles in der Ausschreibung bzw. auf der Karte erklärt mit großer & kleiner Runde.
> 
> Ich werde heute Mittag eine Mail an Skyder schreiben bezüglich Startblöcken & Streckenlänge. Gibt es sonst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?



Das Höhenprofil auf der Homepage passt auch nicht zur Strecke. Die ganze Seite gehört mal anständig überarbeitet und aktualisiert.

Viele Grüße

Steffen

PS: Das Schild "1Km bis zum Ziel" hat gestimmt ;-)


----------



## ole88 (8. Mai 2012)

Die Fahrrad waschmöglichkeit war Mist schreib das bitte so


----------



## m7cha (8. Mai 2012)

Was war den daran Mist? Zuwenig Waschmöglichkeiten? Lange Wartezeiten? Kein Druck?


----------



## ole88 (8. Mai 2012)

alles drei^^


----------



## allert (8. Mai 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> alles drei^^



Hatte meinen Dirtworker dabei und kein Problem ;-)

Mal eine Frage an Euch. Ich habe den Eindruck, die haben die Bruttozeit in der Ergebnisliste verwendet. Nach meinen Aufzeichnungen war ich genau 2:28:20 unterwegs und musste noch mindestens 50m bis zum Start langsam hinrollen. Seht Ihr das ähnlich? Ist zwar nicht sonderlich wichtig, aber der Sprecher hatte beim Start noch verkündet, dass alles Nettozeiten wären. Dann wäre das nämlich auch noch ein Punkt an Skyder.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## ole88 (8. Mai 2012)

wie genau meinst du das mit denn zeiten?


----------



## onlinesheriff (8. Mai 2012)

Vodka-Wasser schrieb:


> Die Strecke war mal das schlechteste was ich je erlebt habe. 65% Asphaltanteil ??? Die Abfahrten stumpf geradeaus runter und dann ne 90 grad kurve. Sowas MTB kurs zu schimpfen ist frech, und ne DM da hinzuverlegen ist der witz pur. Schon klar warum auf der anmeldung steht das cyclocross räder verboten sind. Hatt eübrigens 99,6km auf dem tacho und 2900hm.
> 
> Singen...nie wieder. Straßen rennen kann ich auch vor der haustür fahren


 
Das kann ich alles nur unterstreichen.
Man erinnere sich an die Strecken St. Ingbert oder Dünsberg.
Das war MTB und DM würdig. 
Anscheinend bekommt jeder LVB den Zuschlag für eine DM wenn genug
Geld in die Kassen des BDR fließen.
Verpflegung und Startunterlagen hatten ebenfalls 
5 Euro Startgeld Hobbyrennen-Niveau
Das Zuschauerzahlen lassen den Verdacht nahe, als wäre es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit , dem Rennen beizuwohnen.
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle den wenigen, unermüdlichen 
" Klatschern " und den "Single - Streckenposten "
Bitte nächstes Jahr wieder eine " Deutsche Meisterschaft "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (8. Mai 2012)

onlinesheriff schrieb:


> Das kann ich alles nur unterstreichen.
> Man erinnere sich an die Strecken St. Ingbert oder Dünsberg.
> Das war MTB und DM würdig.
> Anscheinend bekommt jeder LVB den Zuschlag für eine DM wenn genug
> ...



Beim Frühjahrsmarathon in Münsingen wars genauso mit den Zuschauern: Null. Und diejenigen, die an der Strecke waren, waren ausser den Streckenposten wohl ein paar Verwandte/Bekannte/Betreuer von anderen Teilnehmern. 
In Singen war die einzige Oase in der Wüste der kurze Steilanstieg. 
Es geht halt nichts über den Albstadtmarathon


----------



## redbull_86 (9. Mai 2012)

ich denke, bei mir war es die auch die bruttozeit, den ich hab 4:46 h gestoppt. hab nach dem ziel noch ne minunte gebraucht bis ich dran gedacht hab. Messzeit von skyder: 4:45h. Ich hab aber min 2-3 min gebraucht vom startschuss bis zur startline.


----------



## ole88 (9. Mai 2012)

Was mir aber sehr gut gefiel war das untereinander, ich hatte am letzten steilstück n üblen oberschenkel krampf nix mehr zu trinken, was war n paar wo vorbei kamen fragten ob ich noch was hätte, und was bekam ich, energyreigel un zwei iso getränke, sowas find ich sehr nett und kameradschaftlich.


----------



## allert (9. Mai 2012)

onlinesheriff schrieb:


> Das kann ich alles nur unterstreichen.
> Man erinnere sich an die Strecken St. Ingbert oder Dünsberg.
> Das war MTB und DM würdig.
> Anscheinend bekommt jeder LVB den Zuschlag für eine DM wenn genug
> ...



Nächstes Jahr finden hier die Europameisterschaften statt. Nur zur Info! Würde mir auch ein paar mehr Trails wünschen. Die gibt es zwar, dürfen aber wahrscheinlich nicht befahren werden. Helft uns diese elende 2m-Regel wegzubekommen. Engagiert Euch in der DIMB.


----------



## allert (9. Mai 2012)

redbull_86 schrieb:


> ich denke, bei mir war es die auch die bruttozeit, den ich hab 4:46 h gestoppt. hab nach dem ziel noch ne minunte gebraucht bis ich dran gedacht hab. Messzeit von skyder: 4:45h. Ich hab aber min 2-3 min gebraucht vom startschuss bis zur startline.



Bei mir waren es von losfahren bis stopp nach dem Zieleinlauf genau 2:28:26. Ich musste aber noch ca. 50m mit Schrittempo bis zur Startlinie fahren, was sicher auch ein paar Sekunden kostet. Gemessene Zeit waren 2:29:50. Das ist mehr als eine Minute. Das kann nur die Bruttozeit sein. Auch die Abstände zu den beiden vor mir platzierten lassen nur diesen Schluss zu. Aber egal, ob jetzt ein paar Plätze besser oder nicht ist ja in meiner Leistungsklasse nicht wichtig. Ich habe das nur hochgebracht, weil ja eine Rückmeldung an Skyder erfolgen soll. Da würde ich das dann doch gerne gelistet sehen.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------

